# our Royal Family



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

On question time today 

It was suggested we should not be financing the Royal Family 

The interviewer asked where would they get their money from?? 

I don’t see any of them moving into tents anytime soon 

Now I’m not a royalist so my view doesn’t count 

But we finance the royal family in the millions 

Ok, state visits ect we should , but the hangers on ?

And I suppose we have to finance Buckingham palace and state occasions 

In my opinion they represent what is what is wrong in our society 

The great elite that have no idea how their “ subjects “ live 

And I always remember when Charles got into university 

On A-level grades which would have failed the rest of us 

They are not exactly academic high flyers are they ?

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Bless her, she could do us all a favour ........


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Andy’s bought a pub.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that lots of charities would disagree, Sandra. The Royals give their patronage to them and spend lots of time promoting them. It helps enormously. 
Then there is the overseas trade that is attracted by being invited to their shin digs.
Look how Epstein courted Andrew so that he could say to investors "deal with me and I can introduce you to Prince Andrew". Stupid, stupid man that he is Andrew went along with it.

I saw a lovely comment about Princess Ann yesterday "you never see Princess Ann stepping off the yacht of a gazillionaire". Yes they have rotten apples but over all I think we get our money's worth. In fact during all this Brexit malarky I remember thinking that we would be better off with the Royals running the show as at least they the country's best interests at heart.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lots of money and even more questions.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mystery-prince-andrews-lavish-lifestyle-20918743

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Agree with Patp. I find myself less so much of a Royalist these days though but they are good for business. I think the younger generation team are great, not so much some of the older generation but our Queen is amazing. God bless her.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just remind me again by what right they hold their positions please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The largest bunch of brigands wielding the biggest swords took vast tracts of land. They became Royalty. Seemples.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Important difference, they have Blue Blood.................. don't they ?????

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Narrrrr, not even Hollywood did that in the battle scenes. 

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Narrrrr, not even Hollywood did that in the battle scenes.
> 
> Ray.


What...NOOOOOOOOOO

You'll be telling me next that they sh1t like common folk too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I once sat but not used the Queens loo in a VC10 the Royals used at that time. And no it wasn't all furry.

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm certainly not a monarchist and I don't see why they should have such power, even if their ancestors (along some convoluted lines) wielded the biggest swords.

However, I see how the Yanks treat their ex-presidents: security guards, motorcades, private jets paid for from the public purse, to say nothing of the vast sums which they acquire after leaving office and I think, perhaps its not so bad just having to "worry" about a few of "them".

Someone once told me that if everyone was made equal and given the same resources then within a couple of generations we would be back to where we are now! Depressing!

Gordon


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

patp said:


> I think that lots of charities would disagree, Sandra. The Royals give their patronage to them and spend lots of time promoting them. It helps enormously.
> Then there is the overseas trade that is attracted by being invited to their shin digs.
> Look how Epstein courted Andrew so that he could say to investors "deal with me and I can introduce you to Prince Andrew". Stupid, stupid man that he is Andrew went along with it.
> 
> I saw a lovely comment about Princess Ann yesterday "you never see Princess Ann stepping off the yacht of a gazillionaire". Yes they have rotten apples but over all I think we get our money's worth. In fact during all this Brexit malarky I remember thinking that we would be better off with the Royals running the show as at least they the country's best interests at heart.


Quite so and the Royal Yacht should be refitted or a new one built and put in to service. It was great value and brought huge amounts of trade to the UK as well as representing us overseas. Getting rid was a huge own goal, in terms of cost it was chicken feed compared to other government spending.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibly , 

What do I know ?

But they own millions 

And just maybe they could pay their own way 

Millions relie on food banks 

And their horses are better treated

Don’t get me wrong I’m all for better treatment of horses

But I’m not sure why we should pay millions to our royal family 

Ok, I like the Queen

Possibally her grandsons

But I object to paying for any of them

Whilst they mass fortunes


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Coming from a republic with minimal number of royalty (e.g. Zulu King Goodwill Zwelethini and his l-a-r-g-e family that is also provided for through the public purse), I say be careful what you wish for. Nothing is all black or white (no pun intended). I'd far rather have the royal family as top dogs anytime, over politically appointed State Presidents/Prime Ministers. SA and UK have both had some humdingers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well don't get me wrong Viv

But we have beheaded many of our monarchs 

And whilst I don’t advocate that for most of them >

I recon we should publish exactly what we pay for each and why 

If it’s a business let it be subject to public scrutiny

Sandra


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well don't get me wrong Viv
> 
> But we have beheaded many of our monarchs
> 
> ...


Charles the first was beheaded and Lady Jane Grey, the nine day Queen. Possibly we could include Mary Queen of Scots but who else of these 'many' you mention?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was “tongue in cheek “ shingi 

Not a historical discourse 

Sandra


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Apologies then, I took it literally.
Linda


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Linda I wouldn’t recommend beheading anyone, royalty or not 

But I think if we needed to get rid of our elite

Well Europe is a good Example , especially France 

But of course in modern day, in modern Europe ,

We don’t have that option 

And I think the Royal family is ok ish 

They probably raise money for the UK , net gains verses net profits 

But I don’t want to pay for them 

They are well able to pay for themselves , in the interest of their country 

In a country where people are homeless and using food banks 

Their horses have holidays ?, agree they are state horses 

Now I’m absolutely delighted that they do. 

I’m into animal welfare 

But I’m also so into people 

Non contract hours work 

And people love it ?

I doubt it , it’s what they can get 

My grandson applied for what he thought was a 30 hour job

Got it , and found he worked 8 hours a week, hours all over the place 

And if he didn’t agree , well others were waiting 

Yes we want EU workers , but in my opinion we exploit them 

If they return to their own country it’s because the false dream didn’t work out 

They find the grass isn’t as green as they thought 

If they are making money, they will stay

And for many of ours 

The grass is definitely withered 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I am very much against the principle of reducing everything to the lowest common denominator, because that's just what you get and we already have enough of that. The issue of the monarchy is a bit like the Brexit issue... and life in general ... you win some you lose some. No one can know, or take in, and evaluate the whole story and arrive at a reasoned and accurate answer.


----------

